# When will Mr. Crazy Pants calm down?



## mnadraus (Jun 7, 2015)

So Dutch is 8 months old, nuetered and we love him to death! When we do play with him in the house he gets like 20-30 min of ball chasing, tug of war, dancing, jumping, racing all around the house. Then mr crazy pants comes out. We think sometimes its just him saying I want water, so we take him to his bowl. He drinks but after that 30 min mark hes a nut. Extra wild and extra jumpy and nippy with the teeth. Never really hurts us but its not a fun feeling. He also at that point tries to eat the socks off our feet.

Same deal when we take him outside, After that time barrier is crossed hes the same way. Unless if you give him a rawhide stick to chew on for 15 min. Then hes happy as a clam (and we dont give those but rare). Are all Vs like this? When will he truly chill oyt a bit. His mom and aunt are so docile compared to him and I know they are a full yr older or more. When did your V take it down a notch? Yes, I know they will never be down like a regular dog with their energy but he cant be this full throttle forever.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

He'll calm down when he does 

You're almost there though... he just needs to grow up a little more and develop a bit more self-regulation. You'll probably start noticing him get a little chiller every month from here on out.


----------



## Vizsla_Luka (Sep 8, 2015)

I've noticed that mine can get a bit too riled when there's excited play so he's needs a time out and have a few moments to calm down. I try not to let it escalate too much for too long or he basically loses his head and all obedience is out of the window and zoomies start. If we're out on a walk and this happens I separate him from other dogs and wait until he's calm. At home we tell him to "settle down", stroke him calmly until he's completely relaxed. He didn't really understand in the beginning but we work this into our play at home and hoping to work in it outside more as he masters the concept. In the house he's pretty good at that now. Then we can start play again. Good luck ! 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------

